
Ask HN: Building a streaming website - ranky23
Noob programmer here. Any advice on how to build a simple streaming site (think Twitch.Tv)?<p>I&#x27;m new to web development and would love to build my skill set by working on a video hosting website.
======
stargrazer
maybe not quite, but some interesting sites:

obsproject.com tvheadend.org linuxtv.org

~~~
ranky23
Thanks!

